# Any guesses? We find out on Saturday!



## LadyVictoria

We are beyond excited to have our first child on the way after a difficult infertility and IVF journey, and we have a private ultrasound this weekend at 15+1 to learn the sex! We are thrilled either way and not really hoping for one over another, although I largely feel that it's a boy and my husband thinks girl. Do any of you have any predictions for fun? This is from my NT scan at 12+5 weeks.


----------



## kittiecat

I think boy :blue: :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Flueky88

Boy. Can't wait to find out :)


----------



## Sander

I guess boy :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

I'm going to guess :pink:!


----------



## Jft1

I'm going to guess girl too!


----------



## LadyVictoria

@kittiecat @Bevziibubble @Flueky88 @Sander 

So many boy votes! I actually had _another_ dream last night about this baby being a boy! The dream felt just like reality, as in we had already got our combined screening results back and we have our ultrasound on Saturday. In the dream, I got an email saying new test results had been added to my patient portal, and when I looked, it was another genetic screening report except it included the sex and really spelled out that it was a boy! So after all these dreams, I will be absolutely shocked if it's a girl! 

@Kiwiberry and @Jft1 I'm curious to know what makes you think girl! Is it the skull shape? Nub theory? I'm admittedly no good at either lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

That's cool about the boy dream!:cloud9:


----------



## mummy2lola

:blue: xx


----------



## Kiwiberry

LadyVictoria said:


> @kittiecat @Bevziibubble @Flueky88 @Sander
> 
> So many boy votes! I actually had _another_ dream last night about this baby being a boy! The dream felt just like reality, as in we had already got our combined screening results back and we have our ultrasound on Saturday. In the dream, I got an email saying new test results had been added to my patient portal, and when I looked, it was another genetic screening report except it included the sex and really spelled out that it was a boy! So after all these dreams, I will be absolutely shocked if it's a girl!
> 
> @Kiwiberry and @Jft1 I'm curious to know what makes you think girl! Is it the skull shape? Nub theory? I'm admittedly no good at either lol

Oh no reason in particular hun :). I'm not too great at these either lol. It just looks like a :pink: skull to me.


----------



## tdog

Based on skull I'd say :pink: xx


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> That's cool about the boy dream!:cloud9:

I think so too, and it's hard not to take it as yet another sign that this little one is a boy! 



mummy2lola said:


> :blue: xx

Agreed! We can't wait to find out! 



Kiwiberry said:


> Oh no reason in particular hun :). I'm not too great at these either lol. It just looks like a :pink: skull to me.

No worries! I only asked in good fun O:)



tdog said:


> Based on skull I'd say :pink: xx

We shall see if it's a girl or a boy with a pretty shaped head :mrgreen:


----------



## tdog

LadyVictoria said:


> I think so too, and it's hard not to take it as yet another sign that this little one is a boy!
> 
> 
> Agreed! We can't wait to find out!
> 
> 
> No worries! I only asked in good fun O:)
> 
> 
> We shall see if it's a girl or a boy with a pretty shaped head :mrgreen:

Can't wait for update how exciting xx


----------



## Jft1

I'm absolutely no expert, but the round skull, straight brow ridge and pointy chin made me think girl. My DS had a more pronounced forehead and his jaw/chin was a bit more square. Looking forward to you finding out!


----------



## LadyVictoria

tdog said:


> Can't wait for update how exciting xx

Just a couple more days to go! I'll try to update this weekend but definitely by Monday O:)



Jft1 said:


> I'm absolutely no expert, but the round skull, straight brow ridge and pointy chin made me think girl. My DS had a more pronounced forehead and his jaw/chin was a bit more square. Looking forward to you finding out!

Thank you for explaining! I've tried comparing my pictures to ultrasounds of other moms having boys and girls and that didn't work well for me - LOL!


----------



## missielibra

:blue:

Honestly, I thought both my echoes were girls haha. And during guessing time, every one guessed boy for my first, and girl for my second... and they were both boys! ahah!


----------



## LadyVictoria

missielibra said:


> :blue:
> 
> Honestly, I thought both my echoes were girls haha. And during guessing time, every one guessed boy for my first, and girl for my second... and they were both boys! ahah!

How funny! Honestly, if it weren't for the overwhelming boy dreams, I don't think I'd have a strong feeling either way. So I'm excited to see if my dreams actually meant something or if they were totally unreliable!


----------



## Babybump87

Boy 

Strange if your dreams come true !


----------



## Jules8

I say girl! I had dreams in each pregnancy before we found out and every time it was the opposite gender. Lol


----------



## LadyVictoria

Babybump87 said:


> Boy
> 
> Strange if your dreams come true !

Right? One more day until we know! 



Jules8 said:


> I say girl! I had dreams in each pregnancy before we found out and every time it was the opposite gender. Lol

I would feel so deceived if my dreams were wrong! LOL


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for tomorrow :)


----------



## LadyVictoria

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck for tomorrow :)

Thank you! My husband better be ready to catch me because I'll fall right off the table if it ends up being a girl :lol:


----------



## Bevziibubble

LadyVictoria said:


> Thank you! My husband better be ready to catch me because I'll fall right off the table if it ends up being a girl :lol:

:haha:


----------



## tdog

Good luck for scan today :) xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Today's the day!! :D


----------



## Babybump87

Sooo intrigued to find out !!

Hoping for a healthy bean !


----------



## kittiecat

Good luck for the scan!


----------



## Stargirl1993

Girl x


----------



## Kiwiberry

Can't wait for the update!! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Me too, I keep refreshing this thread :haha:


----------



## mummy2lola

I thought I was gonna be late to the party lol xx


----------



## LadyVictoria

It turns out that my dreams were...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Correct! It’s a boy! :blue: We’re so in love with our little prince!


----------



## Sander

Congrats!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Congratulations on your sweet little boy! :blue:


----------



## kittiecat

Aw congratulations!! <3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Babybump87

Amazing ! 

Congratulations !


----------



## JessdueJan

Aww congratulations!! xx


----------



## Stargirl1993

Congratulations xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Thank you all so much! We are so excited! :wohoo:


----------



## Flueky88

Huge congrats on team blue!


----------



## LadyVictoria

Flueky88 said:


> Huge congrats on team blue!

Thank you, love! We are so excited to know and start using his name, since we've had it picked out for ages. Looking forward to starting the nursery now as well!


----------



## FTale

Ha I knew it!!! A lil boy!!!

So excited for you!!!


----------



## mummy2lola

Awww congratulations on ur little prince xx


----------

